# Need struts for my 2014 SL



## Mountain enthusiast (11 mo ago)

Looking at KYB SR4624 Strut-Plus , or MONROE 172936 Quick-Strut . Any thoughts? thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Mountain enthusiast said:


> Looking at KYB SR4624 Strut-Plus , or MONROE 172936 Quick-Strut . Any thoughts? thanks


KYB is my choice.


----------



## 1.8TTony (5 mo ago)

KYB or Monroe.
Can't go wrong with either. Same quality. Same performance. I think the deciding factor would be final price and warranty periods.


----------

